# 24 Zoll MTB der 400€ Klasse - große Reifen vs. Federgabel



## Bucky2k (28. Februar 2021)

Hey,

aus ca. 15 bikes dieser Preisklasse hat sich unsere Tochter zum 8ten Geburtstag zwei/drei Räder rausgesucht. Da das Rad mit Gepäckträger und Beleuchtung ausgerüstet werden muss (Schulweg) und auch Diebstahlgefahr ein Thema ist, sehen wir ca. 400€ Klasse als Sinnvoll an. Neukauf ist gewünscht, da das Rad später von der heute 5 Jährigen übernommen wird und sie daher diesmal auch das letzte Wort bei der Farbe hat.

Die große kommt von einem KuBike 20L MTB und das neue Rad wird wegen den Anbauteilen das Leichtbauniveau natürlich nicht halten können.

Ich würde aber einem Rigid mit 24x2.4er Reifen den  Vorzug zu einem mit Stahlfeder-Suntour mit 1kg Zusatzgewicht geben. Oder würdet ihr anders entscheiden? Geländefahrten finden alle 2-3 Wochen mal statt, ansonsten Schulweg + Freizeit.

Rigid Kandidaten:


			https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-scale-24-rigid-bike?article=280851222
		


oder









						Bergamont Revox 24 Lite Girl 2021 | 102336311 | BikeExchange
					

Das Bergamont Revox 24 Lite Girl2021 jetzt erhältlich auf BikeExchange, dein Marktplatz für Fahrräder und Zubehör!




					www.bikeexchange.de
				





Mit Federgabel:



			https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-scale-24-disc-cobalt-blue-bike


----------



## Bucky2k (1. März 2021)

Jetzt habe ich über die Suche im zweiten Anlauf doch noch die passenden Infos gefunden. Federgabel im 24er nur bei entsprechendem regelmäßigen Geländeeinsatz und mindestens die etwas feinfühligeren Air-Gabeln. Es bleibt also bei Starrgabel + 2.4er Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (1. März 2021)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Die große kommt von einem KuBike 20L MTB und das neue Rad wird wegen den Anbauteilen das Leichtbauniveau natürlich nicht halten können.


warum bleibt ihr nicht bei etwas vergleichbarem. Eine Verschlechterung des Bike Materials wird hier bei meinen Kinder äußerst Kritisch gesehen.
Der Mittlere hatte ein auf 9kg abgespecktes Spacialized 24 und fand es eine Zumutung mit dem Kumpel zu tauschen der die  Orinalversion fährt.

Meine Kinder wären mit 12 kg  nicht glücklich auf Dauer


----------



## Bucky2k (1. März 2021)

Naja, es handelt sich beim Scott ja um ein 10kg Bike, und die 2.4 Kenda Reifen sind schwer. Mit den Schmalspurreifen der Kubike und Co wären wir bei geschätzten 9,5kg - das ist nicht mehr viel Unterschied zu den Leichtbaukandidaten, aber 150-200€ günstiger.

Und ein KuBike mit Licht, Gepäckträger und Schutzblechen bleibt ja auch nicht bei 8,7kg...

Am Ende ist es die Frage ob ich ca. 500€ (Scott/Bergamont/Cube/Puky Pro) oder ca. 800€  (Kubike, Woom, etc) ausgeben möchte.

Auch ist Ihre Begeisterung an MTB in der Freizeit noch moderat. Das 24er wird denke ich darüber entscheiden, ob es in 3 Jahren ein einfaches Alltags-26er braucht oder etwas sportlich leichtes. Je nachdem wie sich ihr Interesse  und später das ihrer Schwester entwickelt


----------



## joglo (1. März 2021)

Hi, ich würde bei begrenzten Budget und eben den Einsatz vlt. eher als Alltagsrad (mit Gepäckträger) auf jeden Fall ein Bike mit Starrgabel empfehlen.

Giant ARX, Trek Wahoo, Eightshot Coach, Conway 240 wären noch evtl. Alternativen zum Bergamont.

Ansonsten würde ich trotzdem nochmals ein Woom oder eben Kubike in Betracht ziehen und auch sehr wahrscheinlich weitaus besseren Wiederverkaufspreis mit berücksichtigen.


----------



## Bucky2k (1. März 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde bei begrenzten Budget und eben den Einsatz vlt. eher als Alltagsrad (mit Gepäckträger) auf jeden Fall ein Bike mit Starrgabel empfehlen.
> 
> Giant ARX, Trek Wahoo, Eightshot Coach, Conway 240 wären noch evtl. Alternativen zum Bergamont.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich trotzdem nochmals ein Woom oder eben Kubike in Betracht ziehen und auch sehr wahrscheinlich weitaus besseren Wiederverkaufspreis mit berücksichtigen.


Danke für die Empfehlungen, die mich bei der Scott Auswahl (Kind hat sich für das grüne Scale entschieden) indirekt bestätigen. 

So geht der Gewichtsvorteil eines Conway 240 oder eines Trek Wahoo zum großen Teil auf die Reifen zurück (nicht alles, ich weiß). Das ARX ist einfach optisch weder mich noch das Kind das überzeugend und die Reifen würden wor direkt gegen breitere tauschen - da ist dann der Gewichtsvorteil in Teilen wieder dahin.

Fazit:
Federgabel ist vom Tisch, Scott und Bergamont sind nicht die leichtesten und haben 500g Extraspeck bei vergleichbaren Reifen an Board aber optisch/preislich sehen wir über diese Masse hinweg. Mit ist bewusst,  dass 500g aber nicht gänzlich zu vernachlässigen sind


----------



## Ivenl (1. März 2021)

Würde trotzdem nicht neu kaufen, der Randmarkt in der Preisklasse ist voll und es gibt sehr neuwertige Räder für 50-70% des Neupreises.


----------



## Bucky2k (1. März 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Würde trotzdem nicht neu kaufen, der Randmarkt in der Preisklasse ist voll und es gibt sehr neuwertige Räder für 50-70% des Neupreises.


Hier im Boardmarkt? 2 Monate Beobachtung ebay Kleinanzeigen waren ohne erfolg. Ich schau hier mal rein


----------



## Ivenl (1. März 2021)

Bikemarkt ist ne schlechte Adresse für solche Räder, hier wird ja zumeist höher gehandelt.
Auf welcher Ecke wohnst du den? Ich habe so viele 24' Räder in meinen Favoriten, die ungefähr dem entsprechen was du suchst bzw. Leicht umzubauen wären.


----------



## Bucky2k (1. März 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Bikemarkt ist ne schlechte Adresse für solche Räder, hier wird ja zumeist höher gehandelt.
> Auf welcher Ecke wohnst du den? Ich habe so viele 24' Räder in meinen Favoriten, die ungefähr dem entsprechen was du suchst bzw. Leicht umzubauen wären.


Hamburg Südraum/Buxtehude


----------



## Ivenl (1. März 2021)

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Elmshorn finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Elmshorn finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Lübeck finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Oststeinbek finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (1. März 2021)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Das 24er wird denke ich darüber entscheiden, ob es in 3 Jahren ein einfaches Alltags-26er braucht oder etwas sportlich leichtes. Je nachdem wie sich ihr Interesse  und später das ihrer Schwester entwickelt.


Wie groß oder klein ist die denn? Bis 11.ämit 24" da glaub ich nicht wirklich dran. Meine ist mit 8 auf 27,5 gewechselt ist aber auch wirklich Recht groß...


----------



## Bucky2k (1. März 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke - nicht um die Ecke aber durchaus interessant. Bergamont zu schwer mit Federgabel und die Schutzbleche passen mit MTB Reifen nicht. Stevens gefällt einfach nicht, das Kubike und das Scott sind interessant.

Mal schauen was die Mädels zu den Farben sagen.


----------



## Bucky2k (1. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wie groß oder klein ist die denn? Bis 11.ämit 24" da glaub ich nicht wirklich dran. Meine ist mit 8 auf 27,5 gewechselt ist aber auch wirklich Recht groß...


Noch ist sie 124cm und da passt das 24er bestens.  Wenn beide Mädels das dann nur 2 Jahre fahren jeweils sei es mir recht.


Nachdem wir nun 4 Abende das Radaussuchen zelebriert haben (die Große sucht den Typ aus, die Kleine die Farbe) soll es jetzt das grüne Scott werden. Aber trotzdem danke für eure Beratung und das Scott aus den Kleinanzeigen wäre natürlich super gewesen für den Preis. Sei es drum, hat der nächste Glück wenn wir unseres nach 4 Jahren guter Pflege wieder abstoßen.

Bei uns ist dann jetzt demnächst ein Earlyrider Belter 16" übrig


----------



## Ivenl (1. März 2021)

Ich kriege morgen ein 24' pepper in Lila mit RST First Air Luftfedergabel, falls das was für euch wäre. Ich fahre Donnerstag/Freitag durch Hamburg


----------



## Bucky2k (1. März 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ich kriege morgen ein 24' pepper in Lila mit RST First Air Luftfedergabel, falls das was für euch wäre. Ich fahre Donnerstag/Freitag durch Hamburg


Danke Dir für deine Mithilfe und Recherche - aber Bestellung des Scott ist getätigt. Ich habe anscheinend nicht sorgsam bei eBay Kleinanzeigen recherchiert und habe daher die letzten Tage nur noch im Neumarkt geschaut. Und da die Kinder aktiv involviert waren (die Kleine durfte ja die Farbe nicht ohne Grund aussuchen, dass war die Vereinbarung dafür, dass die Große ja immer das neue Rad bekommt und die Kleine es dann übernimmt) konnte/wollte ich am Ende nicht sagen "Basta, danke für das Aussuchen, es gibt doch das Rad was Papa will". Das hätte ich mir dann früher überlegen müssen


----------



## Ivenl (2. März 2021)

Sag gerne mal bescheid, wenn das early Rider frei wird, Freunde suchen eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

